# Stefanski flying to Utah to meet with Nash?



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

According to Quick's chat on O-Live, the NJ GM is flying to Salt Lake to meet with Nash....

A deal close?.....


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Can you recap the chat?

On the deal, I hope Nash holds out for the Clippers pick in 06.


----------



## Leroy131 (Mar 11, 2004)

I still wonder how much Aaron Williams's player option for the season after next at $3.4 million might affect our cap space (assuming he excercises it) next summer. I guess it depends on what we do with Miles, but it's going to be a close call as it is and that commitment wouldn't help matters.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Much better... in another thread they said Stefanski was going to Portland...

I wondered why.. he was in SLC last we knew... :rofl:


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Ron Pevo to report on this @ 6:30 tonight.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

IDK. What this means, but Trader Bob man hit me up about teh GM spot, I'll fill it if I dont get a response.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Then with him flying to SLC, I'd assume he's coming to watch Woods in person.

Rahim and Woods for Kittles, Williams, Harris, and a draft pick


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ABM</b>!
> Ron Pevo to report on this @ 6:30 tonight.


I don't know if you were being sarcastic, but if anyone could post on this, I'm sure many would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Only person I want from the Nets is Kidd.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if you were being sarcastic, but if anyone could post on this, I'm sure many would greatly appreciate it.


I hear that it's true.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crimson the Cat</b>!
> Rahim and Woods for Kittles, Williams, Harris, and a draft pick


:gopray:

I like Harris, good competitor, but man what a log jam at the guard spots

PG Stoudamire 35 min?, NVE 13, Telfair garbage time
SG DA 24, Kittles 24, Harris garbage time

Monia might have to stay overseas


It almost works without Harris. I can not see them giving up Lucious though. He is an expiring contract


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I can not see them giving up Lucious though. He is an expiring contract


Talk for the last month has been that the Nets will buy him out. He has a $1 million buy-out if they do it by a certain time (sometime in Sept. I think).


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Thanks for the info

love the avatar Schub


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Today's pipe dream*

This only works if the Nets' new owner Bruce Ratner really is the new Donald Sterling of the East -- and I think the jury's still out on this one -- but how about...

SAR
Damon
Stepania
Woods
$3 million

for

Kidd
Kittles
Williams
Mourning's contract

Puts about $4 million extra in Ratner's pocket for 04/05, then leaves the Nets with an insane $30M+ in cap room next summer.

Blazers get Kidd's scary contract, but can put a pretty sweet team on the floor:

Kidd / NVE / Telfair
Kittles / DA / NVE
Miles / Ruben / Khryapa
Randolph / Williams
Ratliff / Williams

We'd need more backup big man help, obviously, and DA looks like the odd man out in a suddenly overcrowded backcourt. But I think that team contends for homecourt in the West.

So... how scroogelike is Bruce Ratner?

Stepping Razor


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Pivo did break the Davis deal.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

A couple of thoughts:

1) We sort of have N.J. over a barrel. They lost Martin, and they are desperate to replace him with a quality power forward. Shareef fits the bill. Nash holds the upper hand in any negotiations.

2) The fact that Stepanski is flying out west (if true) shows how much they want to make this thing happen. As in real estate, location is everything! Again, we have the upper hand.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Talkhard</b>!
> A couple of thoughts:
> 
> 1) We sort of have N.J. over a barrel. They lost Martin, and they are desperate to replace him with a quality power forward. Shareef fits the bill. Nash holds the upper hand in any negotiations.
> ...



1. agree, and not just because of the on-the-floor changes. The Nets took a *huge* PR hit with the Martin deal, losing a ton of season-ticket holders. The front office is in a panic, and they think this deal with soften the blow.

2. I would think that the trip means that Stefanski wants to take a look at somebody in the summer league. Kittles/Williams for Rahim (with or without a pick) can easily get done over the phone.


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> 2. I would think that the trip means that Stefanski wants to take a look at somebody in the summer league. Kittles/Williams for Rahim (with or without a pick) can easily get done over the phone.


So I wonder who it is...
Not Bassy, surely.
Q? (Please, please...)
Outlaw? Nedzad?


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>
> 
> 2. I would think that the trip means that Stefanski wants to take a look at somebody in the summer league. Kittles/Williams for Rahim (with or without a pick) can easily get done over the phone.


Yep probably Woods, Outlaw or Frahm, then the Nets would throw in the 06 Clippers pick..............

Unless he's looking at Telfair and JKidd's in the deal. (wishful thinking)


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Today's pipe dream*



> Originally posted by <b>Stepping Razor</b>!
> Puts about $4 million extra in Ratner's pocket for 04/05, then leaves the Nets with an insane $30M+ in cap room next summer.
> 
> Blazers get Kidd's scary contract, but can put a pretty sweet team on the floor:
> ...




This works.. I would not do Mourning or Stepania... we need big men

Portland trades: SF Qyntel Woods (3.6 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 10.8 minutes) 
PG Damon Stoudamire (13.4 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 6.1 apg in 38.0 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
Portland receives: SG Kerry Kittles (13.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 2.5 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
PF Aaron Williams (6.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.6 minutes) 
PG Jason Kidd (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +1.6 ppg, +1.0 rpg, and +4.0 apg. 

New Jersey trades: SG Kerry Kittles (13.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 2.5 apg in 34.7 minutes) 
PF Aaron Williams (6.3 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.6 minutes) 
PG Jason Kidd (15.5 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.5 minutes) 
New Jersey receives: SF Qyntel Woods (3.6 ppg, 2.2 rpg, 0.7 apg in 62 games) 
PG Damon Stoudamire (13.4 ppg, 3.8 rpg, 6.1 apg in 82 games) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 85 games) 
Change in team outlook: -1.6 ppg, -1.0 rpg, and -4.0 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


Your essentially doing Damon + Woods + cash for Kidd.... its not going to happen IMHO

If we are wanting a Rahim for Kittles/Williams and Clipper pick I would give back the Clipper pick and add $3 mil cash if they took Damon and Woods for Kidd 



I would guess Woods since he is loosing a SG in Kittles


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: Re: Today's pipe dream*



> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's why you need Mourning and Stepania in it too... saves NJ even more cash. But, like I said, it only works if Ratner is really a cheapskate and the Nets are going to be Clippers East (again).

From a normal basketball perspective, Damon + garbage + cash don't exactly add up to Kidd.

Stepping Razor


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

Yeah, one of the main reasons for this deal on the Nets end is the PR part. Previous word was that the Nets didn't want to do it because of the extra $1.5M that would be taking on for Rahim's salary this year. I think once they saw all the ticket cancellations, they re-thought it, but trading Kidd would be another big PR hit. Not gonna happen.


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> Yeah, one of the main reasons for this deal on the Nets end is the PR part. Previous word was that the Nets didn't want to do it because of the extra $1.5M that would be taking on for Rahim's salary this year. I think once they saw all the ticket cancellations, they re-thought it, but trading Kidd would be another big PR hit. Not gonna happen.


But I think it would be a big PR boost for NJ to get Telfair back to NY in their mve to Brooklyn. I think he would sell tickets I f he was able to start right away, maybe they could get $ from adidas if they got Telfair to NY. The only way that would happen is If Jason Kidd was in the deal.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

I do think that Telfair would be perfect for the new ownership. He has a huge following, and it would get Brooklyn fans buying tickets before they move.


But not at the price of Kidd.


----------



## dtoddy (Jul 22, 2004)

*NJ = NO BENEFIT THIS YEAR*

I don't think there is anything that we can do with New Jersey that will benefit us this year or next. It is a sure sign that we are tossing in this season in favor of next year or later. I would love to say otherwise, but with no legit backups at the 4 or 5, where does that really leave us? 

Stepanski is flying out, so something's gonna be done, but it ain't gonna be Kidd, and I don't see anything else they have that's of use to us. An '06 draft pick is great and all, but too far from now to excite me.

The plus is, we'll have a lottery pick again in '05 to go with the one we pick up in '06.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

> But I think it would be a big PR boost for NJ to get Telfair back to NY in their mve to Brooklyn. I think he would sell tickets I f he was able to start right away, maybe they could get $ from adidas if they got Telfair to NY. The only way that would happen is If Jason Kidd was in the deal.



No way they send Telfair to NJ (even for Kidd) The West is going to be even tougher/more competative next year than it was this year. Even adding J. Kidd doesn't make the Blazers a Top 5 team in the west. Maybe not even a playoff team. No knock on Kidd--he's great, but have you taken a look at the Western Conference Rosters lately? Kidd is, what, 32? How many more good years does he have? The Blazers seem content on nuturing Telfair for a few years and maybe in that time some of the Western Conf. Powerhouses will slide back to the lottery.


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: NJ = NO BENEFIT THIS YEAR*



> Originally posted by <b>dtoddy</b>!
> I don't think there is anything that we can do with New Jersey that will benefit us this year or next. It is a sure sign that we are tossing in this season in favor of next year or later. I would love to say otherwise, but with no legit backups at the 4 or 5, where does that really leave us?
> 
> Stepanski is flying out, so something's gonna be done, but it ain't gonna be Kidd, and I don't see anything else they have that's of use to us. An '06 draft pick is great and all, but too far from now to excite me.
> ...


I agree somewhat. I know that with this trade all were doing is moving the log jam from the Bigs to the Smalls, but I also think there are other deals to be done. I think we can use one of our guards to trade for a back up center and then we wolud be fine. Honestly I wanted to see the Blazers get Dalembert and Snow for something like Patterson, Davis, Dickau and some one else or cash. I wouldn't throw in the towel just yet though.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I agree. Telfair isn't going anywhere. This team is building for the future, bringing in a 32 year old Kidd dosn't make sense. He would improve this team, but we still would't be a top 5 team in the West. Plus, Kidd is aging and has a huge contract, something Nash is looking to get away from.


----------



## duckman1734 (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lakota_Blazer</b>!
> I agree. Telfair isn't going anywhere. This team is building for the future, bringing in a 32 year old Kidd dosn't make sense. He would improve this team, but we still would't be a top 5 team in the West. Plus, Kidd is aging and has a huge contract, something Nash is looking to get away from.


I don't know, I don't want to get rid of Telfair by any means but Jason Kidd makes this team good now. I know he's 32 but he's still the best PG in the league. Then we could look to trade Damon as well as Patterson or DA for another big man. Do that and I don't think there's to many teams who are better.

1. SA
2. Minnesota
3. Denver
4. Houston? 
5. Portland
6. Utah (severely overrated)


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> ....I would think that the trip means that Stefanski wants to take a look at somebody in the summer league.


I believe that would be an astute assumption on your part. In regards to the Blazers, I'll certainly be wary of who's putting up the big minutes in tomorrow night's game.

The more I think about, the more I think Woods is a key consideration.

That SAR/Woods/Blazers' 1st Rounder for Kittles/Williams/Harris/Clip 1st Rounder is beginning to ring true for me.


----------



## mackthedj (Feb 7, 2004)

Kidd is not only 32 y/o, but he's also coming off of knee surgery. I'd rather keep Telfair.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Don't give up our first rounder... we are in the drivers seat. They need an available proven PF to appease Kidd and the NY crowd... or else their star Kidd may want to be traded.

besides... it may be the lower pick (higher in the lottery)


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>duckman1734</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know, I don't want to get rid of Telfair by any means but Jason Kidd makes this team good now. I know he's 32 but he's still the best PG in the league. Then we could look to trade Damon as well as Patterson or DA for another big man. Do that and I don't think there's to many teams who are better.
> ...


I really don't see how the Wolves are better then us...esp. after seeing how Spree and Sammy aged throug the playoffs. Both are in mid-late 30's and will break down. With a full year for Cheeks to use his guys, we will be a damn good team, prolly not a title team, but a good one.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

If I were Nash I would hold out for any of 3 things involving a Reef deal...

1) 2 of the picks they received in the Denver deal, one must be the LAC pick

2) RJeff, unlikely but we hold the cards

3)Kidd, more likely, don't see it, but we can always say take it or leave it and they will have no other options at power forward...no trading Bassy though.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> I really don't see how the Wolves are better then us...esp. after seeing how Spree and Sammy aged throug the playoffs. Both are in mid-late 30's and will break down. With a full year for Cheeks to use his guys, we will be a damn good team, prolly not a title team, but a good one.


Really? Being that they were one of the top teams in all of the NBA and still have reigning MVP Kevin Garnett on their team? I find it really hard to see how Portland's better than Minnesotta right now. Spree and Cassell are better than our back court and I'd trade a Miles and a Randolph for 1 KG any day of the week.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> If I were Nash I would hold out for any of 3 things involving a Reef deal...
> 
> ...
> ...



So Randolph would be part of the deal too? Not sure the Nets need both of Portland's PFs.




Not sure about Woods. The Nets apparently rejected a trading deadline deal for Brandon Armstrong straight-up.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, no Zach. But if you want Rahim I want want a garbage package of KK and AW, the clips pick is nice, but we hold the upper hand in the deal, because we have what you desperately need.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> Nope, no Zach. But if you want Rahim I want want a garbage package of KK and AW, the clips pick is nice, but we hold the upper hand in the deal, because we have what you desperately need.


The Nets are not going to give up Jefferson or Kidd just to fill in their hole at the 4 (possibly for only a year).


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

agreed Schub... maybe the best we could get, and be fair, is:

Rahim + Woods + cash for Kittles, Williams + 2x draft picks (Clips and Dallas) they keep NJ and Wash

or maybe still look around for a better deal...


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

I put two ideas for trades with New Jersey

here and here


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> 
> The Nets are not going to give up Jefferson or Kidd just to fill in their hole at the 4 (possibly for only a year).


I know they won't give up either, but I said IF I WERE John Nash, I would hold out for either of them or the 2 picks or go elsewhere.


----------



## schub (Jul 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MAS RipCity</b>!
> 
> 
> I know they won't give up either, but I said IF I WERE John Nash, I would hold out for either of them or the 2 picks or go elsewhere.


Well, with whom else have they talked about Rahim? Doesn't the fact that he said he doesn't want to play in Portland hurt their leverage?


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>schub</b>!
> 
> Well, with whom else have they talked about Rahim? Doesn't the fact that he said he doesn't want to play in Portland hurt their leverage?


Abdur-Rahim has said he doesn't the situation to be like last year. Which means either a.) trade him, b.) trade Zach Randolph, c.) move one of them to a different position, or d.) call Abdur-Rahim's bluff. 

There are options, therefore, no lack of leverage.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>SheedSoNasty</b>!
> Really? Being that they were one of the top teams in all of the NBA and still have reigning MVP Kevin Garnett on their team? I find it really hard to see how Portland's better than Minnesotta right now. Spree and Cassell are better than our back court and I'd trade a Miles and a Randolph for 1 KG any day of the week.


They may be more succesful against the rest of the league - but head-to-head we're a better squad. We abused them late in the year, and they know it.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

I just can't see how there is ANY way, outside of a NJ fire sale (an unlikely possibility IMO) that POR could get Kidd or Jefferson. But I do think that Nash needs to hold firm on the Clippers pick. The DEN 2006 pick is worthless. Seriously, DEN will in all likelyhood be a playoff team (how could they not be?), meaning the pick is late teens or twenties. Thanks, but no thanks. 

Since NJ is obviously unwilling to take on salary (ie Pattersen or DA), then what else can they offer to sweeten the deal for POR. The Clips pick is the most appealing part they have to offer. Maybe the Philly pick, but isn't that protected in some form until 2008? Yuck.....

I could see POR having interest in Kristic, maybe Plannic (unlikely though IMO) and obviously Collins. I can see why Collins is off limits, who plays center for NY if he is gone? Kristic? But I am having a tough time seeing NJ being able to put enough enticing pieces together for POR. Maybe a 3-way trade would work better?

If it is just NJ & POR, POR should hold out for onw of these deals IMO.

SAR, Outlaw (or Woods) and Stepania
for
Kittles, Zo's contract, Collins and Clips pick

SAR, Outlaw (or Woods)
for Kittles, Williams, Harris and Clips and DEN pick

SAR, Outlaw (or Woods)
for Kittles, Willams, Kristic (S&T) and Clips pick


IF NJ wants SAR, they are going to have to pay for him. They are not giving up their two best players (Kidd or RJ). 

Kittles is an ok player, but 1) not needed with DA and NVE and (possibly) Hassell aboard & 2) less of an expiring contract than SAR is. His value to POR is moreso in that his contract expires next offseason. Williams can fill the b\u role voided by SAR, but I don't think POR is excited about obtaining him at all. Particularly, when he has 2 years left on his deal. A hard working, journeyman type. I think POR could find a bettre b\u PF in FA. 

So IMO that leaves the value in the picks and few young players (Kristic (in particular) and Plannic) to make up the difference in talent AND in contract status. PLUS, NJ is pushing more for this deal than POR is.

By adding Outlaw (most likely) or Woods. POR is giving back some young potential talent to offset the loss of a pick (like the Clippers pick) and\or a young player like Kristic and Plannic.

With Kidd signed for 5yrs and RJ due a large pay raise, I think NJ would attempt to resign SAR to a modest deal next offseason, AND they just might be able to do it, given that the 05' FA class is shaping up to be VERY crowded, and with fewer teams having the cap space to offer insane deals, like many did this year. This could even be something worked out ahead of time (before SAR hits FA) although unlikely, as SAR agent is REALLY pushing for this deal, and SAR is desperate to go to a winning team. I think there would be a very reasonable chance of SAR resigning with NJ for a relatively modest deal. 

But to get SAR, NJ has to pay more than Kittles, Williams and a draft pick (even if it was the Clips pick), even moreso if we are throwing them back a young player like Outlaw or Woods.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Read the article :reporter:



> _However, a league source said the two teams are not close to consummating a deal that could send Kerry Kittles, Aaron Williams and perhaps a first-round pick to the Blazers for the 6-9 former All-Star.
> 
> "We are trying to push to get something done," said Aaron Goodwin, Abdur-Rahim's agent.
> 
> Stefanski and Nash are both in Salt Lake City attending the Rocky Mountain Revue summer league. Sources say the Blazers aren't crazy about what the Nets are offering for Abdur-Rahim, who wants to be traded. Portland, which likely wants the Nets' potential lottery pick (via the Clippers) acquired in the Kenyon Martin trade with Denver, is looking for a defensive-oriented guard and a backup center. _


Nothing we did not already know....


----------

